# [kernel]clavier/souris sans fil microsoft (résolu)

## avi3000

Bonjour,

Pour préparer une installation de gentoo, je me rode en compilant un noyau debian (3.2.14).

Après le chargement de la configuration par défaut (make defconfig), les claviers et souris filaires usb fonctionnent.

Mais je n'ai pas trouvé l'option pour les claviers et souris sans fil microsoft.

Ceux-ci fonctionnent évidemment avec le noyau standard.

Merci de votre aide.Last edited by avi3000 on Thu Apr 19, 2012 10:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## netfab

Salut,

Vérifie que l'option CONFIG_USB_HID soit compilée en dur.

----------

## avi3000

de mémoire je l'ai codée en dur.

Après réflexion, il me semble que j'ai désactivé le bluetooth.

Je vérifierai ce soir.

Merci.

----------

## netfab

Dans ce cas on ne parle pas de la même chose. Sans fil != bluetooth.

----------

## avi3000

Sans fil=RF ou driver manquant ?? 

Clavier Microsoft Wireless Media Desktop 1000

----------

## Deusexodus

Sans fil veut dire logiquement (enfin pour moi) que ta souris et ton clavier communique en radio-frequence avec un dongle fournis. Sans precision de la technologie je ne vois que cela. Sinon on tape sur du Wi-Fi, WiMAX, bluetooth et que sais-je encore...

Je te conseille de lancer `make gconfig` pour le kernel et avec le mode recherche tu auras moyen de te faciliter la vie (je ne dis pas que tu n'as pas chercher), je viens de voir cette option qui me semble pas mal :

```
Networking support

  -> Bluetooth subsystem support

    -> HIDP protocol support
```

Bon courage.

----------

## netfab

Sur un système j'ai exactement le même combo clavier/souris, la liaison wireless est une liaison radio (RF) à 27MHz.

Fonctionne comme un clavier tout ce qu'il a de plus classique, avec :

```

# zgrep -E 'USB|INPUT' /proc/config.gz | grep '=y'

CONFIG_INPUT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_FF_MEMLESS=y

CONFIG_INPUT_POLLDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MISC=y

CONFIG_INPUT_PCSPKR=y

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

CONFIG_USB_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_USB_ANNOUNCE_NEW_DEVICES=y

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL=y

```

Et le pilote evdev sous xorg. Comment testes tu ton clavier ? dans un TTY ou sous X ?

----------

## avi3000

```
Networking support

  -> Bluetooth subsystem support

    -> HIDP protocol support
```

sans résultat

 *Deusexodus wrote:*   

> Bon courage.

 il en faut.

@netfab 

Je vérifierai toutes ces options ce soir.

Je n'ai pas eu le réflexe de tester en tty.

Où se trouvent les options à positionner pour une liaison radio (RF) à 27MHz ?

----------

## netfab

 *avi3000 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Où se trouvent les options à positionner pour une liaison radio (RF) à 27MHz ?

 

Il n'y a aucune option. La liaison radio wireless s'effectue entre tes claviers/souris et le récepteur que tu branches par USB. Rien à voir avec le kernel.

----------

## chris972

 *netfab wrote:*   

>  *avi3000 wrote:*   
> 
> Où se trouvent les options à positionner pour une liaison radio (RF) à 27MHz ? 
> 
> Il n'y a aucune option. La liaison radio wireless s'effectue entre tes claviers/souris et le récepteur que tu branches par USB. Rien à voir avec le kernel.

 

Mais il faut quand même activer l'USB  :Wink:  Cela va sans dire, mais cela va mieux en le disant.

----------

## netfab

 *chris972 wrote:*   

> Mais il faut quand même activer l'USB  Cela va sans dire, mais cela va mieux en le disant.

 

C'est vrai  :Mr. Green: 

Mais dans ce cas on tourne en rond, car dans son premier post il a écrit :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> les claviers et souris filaires usb fonctionnent.
> 
> 

 

C'est donc que le support USB du kernel est activé.

Or, un clavier filaire USB peut très bien fonctionner sans l'option CONFIG_USB_HID (tout dépend du modèle de clavier).

En revanche, ce clavier là précisément ne fonctionne pas tant que CONFIG_USB_HID n'est pas chargé (c'est le bug #270983). D'où ma première réponse.

Sinon, la phrase suivante :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Je n'ai pas eu le réflexe de tester en tty.
> 
> 

 

me fait penser à un simple problème de configuration xorg (en admettant que la config kernel soit bonne).

Il faudrait donc plus de précisions pour déterminer l'origine du problème.

----------

## avi3000

ma config

```
CONFIG_RFKILL_INPUT=y

CONFIG_INPUT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_FF_MEMLESS=y

CONFIG_INPUT_POLLDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_SPARSEKMAP=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK=y

CONFIG_INPUT_TABLET=y

CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MISC=y

CONFIG_SND_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

CONFIG_USB_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_USB_COMMON=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_XHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_USB_ANNOUNCE_NEW_DEVICES=y

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

CONFIG_USB_WUSB=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_WHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_HWA_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

CONFIG_USB_WDM=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL=y

```

j'ai testé en tty, ce n'est pas mieux. 

Si la config xorg avait posé problème, je pense que le problème aurait été le même avec le kernel standard.

quand je démarre avec le clavier filaire branché, le clavier microsoft fonctionne, mais mal.

il faut taper plusieurs fois sur les touches ou à l'inverse il y a répétition de la touche.

 :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## avi3000

J'ai résolu/contourné le problème.

make localyesconfig ou make localmodconfig en lieu et place de make defconfig

----------

## netfab

Ok, mais on n'en sait pas plus, puisqu'en gros çà a copié ta config debian pour la compil de ton kernel.

Bizarre cette histoire. Je vais tester le defconfig avec ce clavier dès que j'aurai 2 minutes.

Edit: Ouais, en fait je ne sais pas si j'aurai le temps de tester, d'autant que çà serait avancer à l'aveuglette tant que je n'arrive pas à reproduire ce comportement.

Si çà t'intéresse je peux te donner un diff entre ma config qui fonctionne sur une gentoo et le defconfig.

Par rapport au defconfig (que je n'ai jamais utilisé) en gros je désactive un maximum d'options dont je n'ai pas besoin, dont certains pilotes CONFIG_HID_* qui entrent peut-être en conflit...

----------

## avi3000

Comme je ne trouvais pas, j'ai compilé le noyau avec le config générique.

Une heure de compile sur un i5, mais le pack clavier/souris fonctionnait.

la 2ème étape était le locayesconfig, 30mn de compile, mais toujours fonctionnel.

les 3èmes, 4èmes ... Nèmes étapes étaient des configurations manuelles et des restaurations,

pour arriver à 7'40 de compile, un kernel de 3,4 Mo et un initrd de 2,4Mo. 

Le tout fonctionne parfaitement, mais les gains en vitesse de chargement sont infimes.

L'empreinte mémoire est réduite de 3-4%.

J'ai également pu supprimer  des pseudo-démons comme cpufrequtils ou loadcpufreq.

L'important est de l'avoir fait.

merci pour ton aide.

----------

## avi3000

après qq tests il faut ajouter CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED=y à la config par défaut

----------

